# Brat



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So... I got home from a miserable afternoon of holiday shopping...where I got too much stuff for myself and not enough stuff for the people I was supposed to be buying for.....

Ri was out. Again. he climbs right through the RAMM fencing. Scrapes his back legs too. I called to him to follow the truck home for dinner but he chose not to. So I thought, OK, I'll start feeding and just call him, he'll come. Nope. Didn't come. So I grabbed a halter and got in the truck and drove back down to the edge of the pasture. He was gone! I drove through the field and back up to the barn and looked and of course started to freak. Finally we spotted him at the edge of the wood line so I got out of the truck and called to him. He trotted right on up to me like an angel. I started to pull the leadrope into my hands so I could put it around his neck but the darn thing was stuck in the truck door so I turned around to open the door so I could pull it out and then walked to Ri who spooked at an old tree stump and raced around like an absolute moron. He crashed through the brush and splashed through a creek and then flew back over to me...before spooking at... You guessed it, the tree stump. Off he went again. Flash, my old hound must have heard the comotion becuase he came on down to investigate. Took one look at the horse, then one at me and sighed... Barked one of those long sad barks and headed towards Ri. Ri bolted on down the driveway with Flash trotting along behind him. Flash stood at the door of the barn until I drove up and took over... Brat.... I don't know what to do with him. Geuss I'm doing some fence work tomorrow....although... the fence is pretty taught... UGH.....


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

lol he does sound like a brat.

Vodka got out today also, however she jumped out! then ran up the road and jumped the neighbours cattle grid into their yard, digging it all up lol :?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

....Horses! I geuss tomorrow I'll make a paddock w/ my round pen panels until I can talk my dad into coming over and running electric between the upper paddocks. Then when hubby gets home next week I'll put him to work on the fence.... it's a never ending battle... I'm ASSUMING he's going through the fence, he can't possibly be jumping it... I don't think... I doubt... I dunno.... UGH! Bet your neighbors LOVE you today!


----------



## MrsB (Dec 2, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> So... I got home from a miserable afternoon of holiday shopping...where I got too much stuff for myself and not enough stuff for the people I was supposed to be buying for.....


 SO glad I'm not the only one who does that!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my goodness! ya think he can squeeze through? wonder if he IS jumping it? little butthead! leads for an exciting day though huh? jk, ide be so stressed out as well. at least he's ok!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I stretched out my roundpen and attached it to my paddock fence and made a 3rd paddock... .brat.....


----------

